
How the libertarian right plans to profit from the pandemic - crocal
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jun/01/coronavirus-libertarian-right-profit-coronavirus-pandemic
======
anewdirection
Confusing libertarians and 'the right' seems so basic as to be intentionally
misleading. Can we please chill on the hyper partisan politics?

